
Ethereum Messaging Using OrbitDB and IPFS - joshfraser
https://medium.com/originprotocol/introducing-origin-messaging-decentralized-secure-and-auditable-13c16fe0f13e
======
joshfraser
If you want to see it in action, you can also try it out on the Rinkeby
network at [https://demo.originprotocol.com](https://demo.originprotocol.com)

All the code is open-source too if you want to see how it works.

